# Training problem and accident!!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would call, be very reasonable and non-antagonistic, but make it clear that you want to be assured that there is no possibility of the problem pup being within sight or earshot before you return. I am sure they will have already taken steps to avoid a repetition, but if Troy can see or here the other dog, it may build up his anxiety. And be prepared for Troy to need to spend some time sitting close to you at class before he is confident enough to start work again.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Unbelievable for a trainer to let that happen! Not sure if I would go back there right away or at all, especially if Troy shows he is still upset about anything. In the least, that trainer should offer to help with any after effects of the incident, free of charge.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Poodlenatic*: As always, I find *fjm*'s sage advice to be spot on. I say go with what she's told you. Just this morning I posted elsewhere that, IMO, the #1 job of of a poodle parent is to protect their pup! 

A few years back I actually dropped out of and got a refund from a dog obedience class where are very large and unruly one year old Saint Bernard, with a _very_ disinterested owner, was menacing the other dogs. The first time he set after Chagall, and Chagall ran and hid behind my legs, was the last time I stepped foot in the class. Unfortunately, despite talking with the owner of the training school, she was reluctant to more safely contain or boot out the unruly dog because she didn't want to lose a paying student. Poor decision on her part; she lost one anyway! My husband happens to be an attorney and, since she failed to provide a safe environment with the _limited_ class-size that she advertised, she was compelled to refund my enrollment fee. I hope things go more smoothy for you, and I'm sure they will! Good luck!:clover:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm the wrong person to ask as I'd be in rage mode. _Under control_ means immediately "throttling the assailant" in my world. 

For those reasons, I'll defer to the calm, cool and collected *Chagall's Mom* and *FJM*. Great advice, as always.


----------



## Poodlenatic (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Rowan. I agree with your definition of _under control_. I once tackled a German Shepard to the ground (sand) on the beach when he came to smell my toy poodle who got frightened and the gshephard chased him! At least you could see that dog was not aggressive. After I let him go, he ran straight back to his owners... 

Thanx for all the advise!


----------



## Poodlenatic (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh _Chagall's mom_, love your silver mini and the timeline!! Really cute. Do you have a album where I can see bigger pictures? It's amazing how they change color!! My husband originally wanted a silver. Troy is much lighter than Cassi, almost more brown when in the sun. The breeder said he might be blue, time will tell.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Poodlenatic said:


> Oh _Chagall's mom_, love your silver mini and the timeline!! Really cute. Do you have a album where I can see bigger pictures? It's amazing how they change color!! My husband originally wanted a silver. Troy is much lighter than Cassi, almost more brown when in the sun. The breeder said he might be blue, time will tell.


Thanks for the compliment on Chagall's color! The credit for his good looks, coloring and temperament go to his outstanding breeder, Cabryn Poodles ( Hackettstown, New Jersey, USA). I'll PM you my flickr photostream link. I personally think silvers are worth their weight in gold!!:wink: It's going to be fun for you to watch how Troy's color clears, I think it takes about 19-24 months, depending on the line. Chagall turned the platinum silver color he now is at @19 months, I think. I often wish I had a time lapse camera on him the whole time so I could really watch the transformation!


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

I have two silver standards as well as a chocolate. Mine are nearly two & a year old & haven't totally silvered out as yet.
I agree that I would ask for clarification by phone that the trainer is aware of your concern with the other pup..In the meantime I would take Chagall out & around where he can see other dogs safely &, if he shows any anxiety, I would click & reward him for ignoring the other dogs & for calm sitting or attention for you or whatever you feel is appropriate. I only positive train with my three & have found it works very well to get focus & willingness etc.
Good luck with your next training sessions


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

afkar said:


> I have two silver standards as well as a chocolate. Mine are nearly two & a year old & haven't totally silvered out as yet.
> I agree that I would ask for clarification by phone that the trainer is aware of your concern with the other pup..In the meantime I would take Chagall out & around where he can see other dogs safely &, if he shows any anxiety, I would click & reward him for ignoring the other dogs & for calm sitting or attention for you or whatever you feel is appropriate. I only positive train with my three & have found it works very well to get focus & willingness etc.
> Good luck with your next training sessions



I agree with you about using positive training, that's all Chagall has ever known. He is as confident and dog-friendly a miniature poodle as you could hope to have!:smile:The little incident he experienced with an out of control dog in an obedience class happened when he was a puppy several years ago. Troy is the young minipoo who was recently frightened by an aggressive dog in his training class. (An incident that's unfortunately all too common it seems!)


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

Ooops! I apologise to both dogs & owner for the mistake. I only went to the post above mine to reply in a bit of a hurry


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

FJM and Chagall's mom advice is spot on. I am sure the trainer is expecting you to call. This kind of incident can take a while to get over especially if your dog was surprised.


----------



## Poodlenatic (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi everyone! Thanx for the advice. Went to the training grounds today to go have a chat with the trainer (they train Mondays and Wednesdays - I usually train on Wednesdays). I opted to go chat in person as it's not far from my house and me and my husband was going to the beach with the poodles anyway (been one hectic hot day). 

The trainer said she really sorry, it should not have happened and the dog is now banned. It wont be there again and they will make sure something like that will never happen again!! Whew...glad that ordeal is over. Now to concentrate on training!!

Also met the agility trainer today and we will start with her once we have completed basic obedience. Can't wait!!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm glad that the trainer was able to reassure you about the unruly dog and I hope Troy is no longer freightened when you go back to the training facility. Enjoy your experience and keep posting how Troy progresses!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

afkar said:


> Ooops! I apologise to both dogs & owner for the mistake. I only went to the post above mine to reply in a bit of a hurry


Hey, no worries! So good of you to care about ALL our poods!!:wink:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Poodlenatic said:


> Hi everyone! Thanx for the advice. Went to the training grounds today to go have a chat with the trainer (they train Mondays and Wednesdays - I usually train on Wednesdays). I opted to go chat in person as it's not far from my house and me and my husband was going to the beach with the poodles anyway (been one hectic hot day).
> 
> The trainer said she really sorry, it should not have happened and the dog is now banned. It wont be there again and they will make sure something like that will never happen again!! Whew...glad that ordeal is over. Now to concentrate on training!!
> 
> Also met the agility trainer today and we will start with her once we have completed basic obedience. Can't wait!!!



Gawd, I love a happy ending--and a good, competent trainer!! Have a blast, I know you will!!:happy:


----------



## Poodlenatic (Jan 14, 2012)

*Happy Ending!*

Well, today's training was amazing, so enjoyed it, hope Cassi and Troy did too! Soooo happy that everything worked out. Can't wait till next week. Got some training for homework. Will be working hard. 

Enjoying the poodle forum, so nice to have a place to inquire and share...:bounce: thanx to all!


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

I am very pleased to hear that all went well. I am getting back into training now although the weather is still mostly very hot. It won't be too long & we will be back to tracking training too.. I'd love to do agility but, although the dogs are fast, I am not!


----------

